# Reggae



## miguzi (May 27, 2010)

For me, listening to reggae really helps me think more positively.
Listen to "positive mind" by the expendables.

Tell me what you think.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Reggae really does tend to boost my spirits. I especially like Bob Marley.


----------



## miguzi (May 27, 2010)

Yea there is never a depressing reggae song. and if the lyrics are bad the song still sounds happy.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Yeah, I definitely appreciate the positivity in reggae music.

Listen to Tarrus Riley if you haven't yet. He's excellent.


----------



## whitesnake87 (May 8, 2009)

king tubby "dangerous dub"


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)




----------



## Trek (Apr 12, 2010)

miguzi said:


> Yea there is never a depressing reggae song. and if the lyrics are bad the song still sounds happy.


Not trying to be a downer here, but so many reggae songs are depressing/about depressing issues... but due to people not being able to understand Jamaican patois they don't realize what the song is really about.

This applies to the two main styles of reggae, rooots and what you would call "reggae" which now adays depending on who you talk to includes reggae, reggae fusion, and dancehall.

But I agree, there are lots of good reggae songs that can really uplift your spirits, but there are also lots of very sad and depressing songs too.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Jammin'


----------



## stevepav (Aug 16, 2010)

miguzi said:


> For me, listening to reggae really helps me think more positively.
> Listen to "positive mind" by the expendables.
> 
> Tell me what you think.


Absolutely! I love Reggae and have always found it soothing. I mean seriously, it's hard to feel anxious at all when you listen to "Stir it up" by Bob Marley


----------



## scaredycat amy (Feb 17, 2010)

Reggae, definitely, is a confidence booster.

Don't worry, be happy!


----------



## miguzi (May 27, 2010)

stevepav said:


> Absolutely! I love Reggae and have always found it soothing. I mean seriously, it's hard to feel anxious at all when you listen to "Stir it up" by Bob Marley


Great example. You can save your soul through music. It's been proven


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Dub


----------



## Mat999 (Nov 20, 2016)

Love it in the summer but not so relevant in winter for me. I love asking people who their 2nd favorite reggae singer is. Nobody I asked has ever been able to come up with a name 😜

I love DJ mixes on Soundcloud, DJ Vadium does some nice reggage mixes. Anyone have another suggestion?

Joey Jays' Good Times compilation CD got me into it. Its very rare, basically reggage from the likes of Trojan Recirds, John Holt and some dub.

I only liston to reggage and balearic really. Both summer time positive styles of music. Balearic can be wintery easy listening, so reggage gets bullied out in winter.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## Laurelles (Jun 28, 2017)

More dancehall or hip-hop than reggae but I wanted an excuse to post this song


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

Laurelles said:


> More dancehall or hip-hop than reggae but I wanted an excuse to post this song


Do you listen to a lot of Drake? He has a lot of dancehall in his newer songs


----------



## Laurelles (Jun 28, 2017)

impedido10 said:


> Do you listen to a lot of Drake? He has a lot of dancehall in his newer songs


NWTS and If You're Reading This... were pretty fun but I'm not generally a huge fan of his

I think he has the potential to do something really special but just chooses not to


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

Laurelles said:


> I think he has the potential to do something really special but just chooses not to


What do you mean by this?


----------



## Laurelles (Jun 28, 2017)

impedido10 said:


> What do you mean by this?


He's clearly very talented and is, commercially, on the top of the game. He has a bunch of great singles (and a bunch of really mediocre ones too) but has never been able to make a really consistently great album. Nothing Was the Same is probably the closest he got to it but it was really full of filler


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

Laurelles said:


> He's clearly very talented and is, commercially, on the top of the game. He has a bunch of great singles (and a bunch of really mediocre ones too) but has never been able to make a really consistently great album. Nothing Was the Same is probably the closest he got to it but it was really full of filler


Listen to Take Care


----------



## GODxPUPPETxMAR (Jul 12, 2016)

Reggae is definitely a tool to combat negative vibes. It's almost impossible to listen to Bob, Tosh, or Jacob Miller and not feel great about being alive.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

There is much uplift in reggae music. Even the songs talking about rough times still tend to have you grooving & smiling. I listen to loads of reggae, though most of the stuff I know is old school, I'm not aware of contemporary groups giving it a go


----------

